# Big Buck



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A guy I duck hunt with arrowed this big buck this morning.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats a dandy! Tell your buddy congrats! What county was he taken in?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow what a monster


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

whoa! How much did it weigh?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I think it was taken in summit county. Not sure of the weight, but he said it had a huge body. I wish I had some more pics of it.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Has anyone ever said how much your buddy looks like Dale?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks to me like your buddy shot that buck on his way to church.  Or perhaps he was sitting up in the steeple waiting on him.

That is a nice looking buck. I would be tickled to death to stick one like that any year.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

very nice looken buck you have there


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I know exactly where that picture was taken! nice buck man!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea. he does look a lot like dale.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I found out today that the buck was taken in Portage County. I'm supposed to get a few more pics of it showing just how massive the body on this deer was.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's another picture showing the body of this buck. The guys at Portage Archery claim this buck would have weighed 300 lbs on the hoof.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one big buck no doubt. Good thing he had the 4 wheeler. I imagine he even needed help putting that brute on the carriage rack.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I would have no problem believing that was a 300+ lb live weight buck - just look at his chest and shoulders; he is a brute for sure!


----------

